# !14-Jährige aus Königswinter vermisst!



## D.S.G (30. August 2007)

nabend,
ist zwar offtopic aber  stelle es hier trotzdem mal rein weil ja recht viele von euch in KÃ¶nigswinter unterwegs sind.

Vll hat einer von euch was gesehn.

http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/7304/1041061/polizei_bonn

_"POL-BN: 14-JÃ¤hrige aus KÃ¶nigswinter vermisst
Bonner Polizei startet groÃ angelegte Suchaktion und bittet um Hinweise aus der BevÃ¶lkerung

   KÃ¶nigswinter (ots) - Meldung-1-

   Seit Mittwochabend wird die 14-jÃ¤hrige Hannah aus KÃ¶nigswinter 
vermisst. Aus bislang unerklÃ¤rlichen GrÃ¼nden kehrte sie am gestrigen 
Abend nicht in ihr Elternhaus zurÃ¼ck. 

   Nach Zeugenangaben ist das MÃ¤dchen gestern nach dem Besuch eines 
Freundes in Thomasberg gegen 19.54 Uhr  ( planmÃ¤Ãige Abfahrt ) Uhr an
der Haltestelle "Zum kleinen Ãlberg" in  den Linienbus 520 der RSVG  
eingestiegen und von dort aus in Richtung Oberdollendorf gefahren. 
Sie ist an der Haltestelle "Oberdollendorf Stadtbahn" ausgestiegen 
und hat die StraÃenbahn 66 in Richtung Siegburg betreten. Von dort 
fuhr sie mit der Bahn bist zur Haltestelle "Oberdollendorf Nord", wo 
sie ausstieg.  

   Da Hannah entgegen ihren Ã¼blichen  Gewohnheiten auch am spÃ¤ten 
Abend nicht zu Hause angekommen war, erstatten die Eltern bei der 
Polizei Vermisstenanzeige. Sofort eingeleitete FahndungsmaÃnahmen, 
Befragungen im persÃ¶nlichen Umfeld der Familie und des Freundeskreis 
des Kindes ergaben keine schlÃ¼ssige ErklÃ¤rung fÃ¼r das Fernbleiben der
14-JÃ¤hrigen und ihren derzeitigen Aufenthaltsort. 

   Daher intensivieren die Ermittler des Kriminalkommissariats 11 die
SuchmaÃnahmen mit Einsatz eines Polizei-Hubschraubers,  Beamten der 
Einsatzhundertschaft und der Polizeiinspektion Nord-Ost. AuÃerdem 
verÃ¶ffentlichen die Beamten ein Foto der Vermissten. Die Bonner 
Polizei bittet die BevÃ¶lkerung um Mithilfe bei der Suche nach der 
Vermissten. 


Wer am Mittwoch, 29.08.2007, 19.54 Uhr (planmÃ¤Ãige Abfahrt), mit dem 
Linienbus 520  von Thomasberg in Richtung Oberdollendorf gefahren ist
oder das MÃ¤dchen nach 20.00 Uhr in der Stadtbahn gesehen hat, soll 
sich bitte umgehend mit dem Kriminalkommissariat 11 der Bonner 
Polizei unter der Rufnummer 0228 / 150 in Verbindung setzen. 


Beschrieben wird Hannah wie folgt:

   â¢	160 cm groÃ
â¢	blondes, offenes Haar
â¢	schlanke Figur
â¢	ZahnlÃ¼cke in den oberen SchneidezÃ¤hnen

   bekleidet mit:
â¢	WeiÃem Polo-Shirt mit weiÃen KnÃ¶pfen
â¢	Grauer Kapuzen-Pulli 
â¢	Blaue Jeans mit schwarzem GÃ¼rtel
â¢	WeiÃe Sportschuhe
â¢	Trug silberne Halskette
â¢	grÃ¼ne UmhÃ¤ngetasche


Wer kann Angaben zum Aufenthaltsort von Hannah machen oder hat 
Beobachtungen im Bereich der Haltestellen der Linie 520 gemacht, die 
im Zusammenhang mit dem Verschwinden des MÃ¤dchen stehen kÃ¶nnten? 
Hinweise bitte sofort an das Kriminalkommissariat 11 der Bonner 
Polizei unter der Rufnummer 0228 / 150.

   "_


----------



## D.S.G (31. August 2007)

Bis jetzt wurde Hannah noch nicht gefunden aber nach 2 Tagen sollte man ja noch nicht die hoffnung aufgeben.

Aktuelle Hinweise zum Vermissen von Hannah findet ihr hier 
http://www1.polizei-nrw.de/bonn/Start/

Evt habt ihr ja was gesehn oder kennt Freunde die pendler sind und oft mit der Linie 66 fahren.

Wäre klasse wenn ihr das weiterschicken könntet damit sie möglichst schnell gefunden werden kann!

David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!t (31. August 2007)

finde sowas total derb,
sollte dahinter wieder son kranker perwersling stecken sollen ihn alle schlimmen krankheiten auf einmal treffen !


----------



## D.S.G (31. August 2007)

wenn man sowas in den nachrichten hört irgentwo in deutschland berührt das einen nicht so wirklich aber weil das Mädchen bei mir auf die Schule geht ist das direkt wieder was anderes.


----------



## meti (31. August 2007)

haltet die augen auf !!!!!!
war so frei und habs kopiert und ins rennrad forum gepostet!!
um so mehr um so besser !!


----------



## D.S.G (1. September 2007)

_heute 16h Cäsariusstraße 120!!! Suchaktion Im Wald Mit Polizei! 
_


----------



## publicenemy (2. September 2007)

mein pizzabote hat sogar ein zettelmitgegeben , naja meine mutter hats gesehen und ich konnte sagen ich habs schon gesehen  mtb-news bildet  ... naja ist aber echt schlimm ... freund von mir kannte sie auch weil die bei ihm im Dlrg oder so was wasserschwimmerretter oder so ka :S... naja wurde gestern was gefunden? hab noch nich in die zeitugn geguckt... also caesarius straße...


----------



## windtalker (3. September 2007)

Leider scheinen die schlimmsten Befürchtungen wahr geworden zu sein:

03.09.2007 | 14:17 Uhr 
POL-BN: Leiche in Königswinter gefunden
   Königswinter (ots) - Bei der heute groß angelegten 
Durchsuchungsaktion wurde eine Leiche  in Königswinter-Oberdollendorf
gefunden. Beamte einer Einsatzhundertschaft hatten die Tote hinter 
einem Wall in einem Gebüsch zwischen den Haltestellen Oberdollendorf 
"Stadtbahn" und "Nord" gefunden. Nach ersten Feststellungen gibt es 
Anhaltspunkte dafür, dass es sich um die vermisste 14-Jährige aus 
Königswinter handeln könnte. Auf Grund der Gesamtumstände haben die 
Bonner Staatsanwaltschaft und Mordkommission die Ermittlungen 
aufgenommen.

   In einer gemeinsamen Pressekonferenz im Bonner Polizeipräsidium 
werden Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft um 16.00 Uhr über weitere 
Einzelheiten informieren. 

   Pressetermin:

   Montag, 03.09.2007, 16.00 Uhr, 
Polizeipräsidium Bonn
Königswinterer Straße 500
53227 Bonn-Ramersdorf

   Zufahrt zum Parkplatz für Medienvertreter über Landgrabenweg. 





Polizeipräsidium Bonn
- Pressestelle -
53227 Bonn, Königswinterer Str. 500
Tel: 0228 / 15-2035
Fax: 0228 / 15-1202
[email protected]


----------



## crazy-spy (3. September 2007)

Warum laufen solche dummen Schweine in der Welt herum?
Kann für sowas echt keine Worte finden.
Mein Beileid an die Angehörigen!


----------



## Vollsortimenter (3. September 2007)

windtalker schrieb:


> Leider scheinen die schlimmsten Befürchtungen wahr geworden zu sein:
> 
> 03.09.2007 | 14:17 Uhr
> POL-BN: Leiche in Königswinter gefunden
> ...





         

Ich könnt einfach nur noch kotzen. Wenn ich daran denke, daß meine Tochter (12) am Wochenende auch ab und zu mit der Bahn unterwegs ist wird mir angst und bange. 

Man kann nicht im enferntesten nachvollziehen, welchen Horror die Eltern durchmachen mussten und müssen.


----------



## joscho (3. September 2007)

Zu der Wut gesellt sich Beileid, Angst und Verzweifelung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tesafilm (3. September 2007)

Eben kam die Meldung:
Sie wurde tot unweit der Haltestelle im Grün gefunden.


----------



## nrw-freerider (3. September 2007)

bin selber Vater einer 2 jährigen Tochter und wenn ich mir vorstelle was da passiert ist kommen mir die Trännen! Für mich wäre es DAS SCHLIMMSTE was mir in meinem Leben passieren könnte. Ich wünsche den Eltern die Kraft die sie jetzt und in Zukunft brauchen werden um darüber hinwegzukommen, wenn das überhaupt möglich ist.
Wenn sie den Typen fassen dann werde ich auf jedenfall zum Gericht kommen.

ALLE KINDERSCHÄNDER UND VERGEWALTIGER SOLLTEN KEINE ZWEITE CHANCE ERHALTEN UND FÜR IMMER WEGGESCHLOSSEN WERDEN!!!!!!!


----------



## icke1 (3. September 2007)

nrw-freerider schrieb:


> bin selber Vater einer 2 jährigen Tochter und wenn ich mir vorstelle was da passiert ist kommen mir die Trännen! Für mich wäre es DAS SCHLIMMSTE was mir in meinem Leben passieren könnte. Ich wünsche den Eltern die Kraft die sie jetzt und in Zukunft brauchen werden um darüber hinwegzukommen, wenn das überhaupt möglich ist.
> Wenn sie den Typen fassen dann werde ich auf jedenfall zum Gericht kommen.
> 
> ALLE KINDERSCHÄNDER UND VERGEWALTIGER SOLLTEN KEINE ZWEITE CHANCE ERHALTEN UND FÜR IMMER WEGGESCHLOSSEN WERDEN!!!!!!!



In solchen Fällen finde ich reicht wegschließen noch nicht einmal. Bei solchen Taten wäre ich für die Wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe .

Es ist wirklich unfaßbar. Mein Mitgefühl gilt der Familie.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Schildbürger (3. September 2007)

Todesstrafe? Viel zu Milde, wenn die anderen Jungs im Knast erfahren (und dafür würde ich sorgen) was der gemacht hat dann hat der dort keine Ruhe mehr.
Anschließend Sicherheitsverwahrung. Dann kann er den Rest seines Lebens darüber nachdenken was für einen Sche$$ er gemacht hat.

Meine Tochter ist fast im selben Alter. Und auch gerne und viel in Sachen Sport unterwegs.
Auweiha, mein Beileid für die Familie.

Edit: Ich schaue heute Abend die Aktuelle Stunde (18:50Uhr) im WDR, vielleicht erfährt man da mehr.


----------



## Tazz (3. September 2007)

Es weiss ja keiner, der's nicht erlebt
 wie's ist, wenn einer die Flügel hebt
 und leise, leise sich auf die Reise - die letzte macht.
Es weiss ja keiner, dem's nicht geschah
 wie's ist, wenn einer nun nicht mehr da.
 Wenn leer die Stätte des, den man
 hätte so gern noch nah.



Mein Beileid an die Angehörigen


----------



## joscho (3. September 2007)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Todesstrafe?



Nein. So verständlich Zorn, Wut, Hass und Ohnmacht auch sind, so bleibt der Ruf nach der Todesstrafe falsch. Eine Gesellschaft muss sich auch am Umgang mit ihren schlimmsten Mitgliedern messen lassen. Auch glaube ich nicht, dass Strafe als Rache mehr als kurze Genugtuung geben kann. Die Chance ein  Stück seines Seelenfriedens irgendwann wiederzufinden sehe ich darin nicht.
Der abschreckende Aspekt der Strafe kommt bei Sexualstraftätern sowieso nicht zum tragen. Diese Leute sind krank. Was aber nicht heißt, dass nachsichtig mit Ihnen umzugehen ist. Oberstes Gebot muss der Schutz der Gesellschaft sein. Also, nach aktuellem Stand der Wissenschaft, lebenslage Verwahrung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icke1 (3. September 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Nein. So verständlich Zorn, Wut, Hass und Ohnmacht auch sind, so bleibt der Ruf nach der Todesstrafe falsch. Eine Gesellschaft muss sich auch am Umgang mit ihren schlimmsten Mitgliedern messen lassen. Auch glaube ich nicht, dass Strafe als Rache mehr als kurze Genugtuung geben kann. Die Chance ein  Stück seines Seelenfriedens irgendwann wiederzufinden sehe ich darin nicht.
> Der abschreckende Aspekt der Strafe kommt bei Sexualstraftätern sowieso nicht zum tragen. Diese Leute sind krank. Was aber nicht heißt, dass nachsichtig mit Ihnen umzugehen ist. Oberstes Gebot muss der Schutz der Gesellschaft sein. Also, nach aktuellem Stand der Wissenschaft, lebenslage Verwahrung.



Wenn es denn ja endlich mal eine wirkliche Lebenslange Verwahrung geben würde.


----------



## D.S.G (3. September 2007)

_Wir Ihr ja sicher schon mitbekommen habt wurde Hannah leider tot in Oberdollendorf aufgefunden!Um uns von Ihr zu "verabschieden planen wir am Donnerstag um 19.00 Uhr am Marktplatz in Oberdollendorf (haltestelle Fähre)bringt Fackeln oder blumen mit
_


----------



## Schlammcatcher (3. September 2007)

Es ist so traurig!

Das arme Mädchen durfte nur 14 Jahre alt werden.

Diese Schweine gibt es leider überall! Nicht weit von mir weg hat man vor einigen Jahren die beiden Geschwister in einem Graben gefunden, die von zwei Ar$chlöchern umgebracht worden sind. Der eine hat sich damals noch an der Suche "beteiligt".

Leider haben viele dieser Bestien nach Ablauf ihrer "Strafe" immer wieder die Chance, unerkannt irgendwo unter zu kommen.

Und die machen weiter...Schei$$e, das kotzt mich an...

Edit: Ich habe gerade meiner siebenjährigen Tochter Gute Nacht gesagt, mir sind fast die Tränen gekommen.


----------



## Tesafilm (4. September 2007)

Ja ist schon traurig. Verstehe dass auch nicht so recht. Wieso werfen die Täter ihr ganzes Leben über den Haufen? Das wird die auf Ewig begleiten so was und nie wieder loslassen. Für nix?! Und dazu noch das Leben von einer Unschuldigen und deren Familie zu zerstören. Echt unbegreiflich...


----------



## D.S.G (4. September 2007)

voralledem war die ja erst 14. 

Ich geh ja aufs cjd und das schlimmste waren heute eindeutig die Presseleute. 
Jedoch finde ich das gut das die Polizei  sich stark präsentiert in köwi und vor unserer schule!


----------



## Reinda! (10. September 2007)

Die ganze Problematik ist doch die das wenn der Arsch sprich Täter/Mörder gefasst ist kaum einer an das Opfer denkt. Der arme Täter/Mörder hatte ja so eine schlimme Kindheit, wurde selbst Misshandelt und was nicht noch alles ... .
Siehe Tosa Klause... Freispruch. Lass Ihn nach Rheinbach kommen , dort wird er keinen Tag &  keine Nacht Ruhe haben! Solche Leute mögen die Knastis auch nicht. Also Cop`s packt Ihn, wir würden uns freuen, aber leiden werden die nicht Heimatnah weggeschlossen.


----------



## Schlammcatcher (13. September 2007)

Eben im Radio: Man hat jemanden festgenommen!


----------



## maistar (13. September 2007)

Der Täter hat gestanden!

Hier findet ihr Details dazu: http://www.bild.t-online.de/BTO/new...-festnahme/tat-verdaechtiger,geo=2487086.html


----------



## Saxen-Paule (13. September 2007)

Dieses Schwein. Aber mich freuts, dass sie ihn gefasst haben. Und das recht zügig. Kompliment an die Ermittler!

Aber das so jemand ein _detailliertes Geständnis_ ablegen kann ist mir unbegreiflich. Wie kann man von so einer Tat berichten? Am besten noch stolz drauf sein! Der Mensch ist krank!


----------



## joscho (13. September 2007)

maistar schrieb:


> Der Täter hat gestanden!
> 
> Hier findet ihr Details dazu: http://www.bild.t-online.de/BTO/new...-festnahme/tat-verdaechtiger,geo=2487086.html



Und hier zu obiger Quelle: http://www.bildblog.de/ - so ganz allgemein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (13. September 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Und hier zu obiger Quelle: http://www.bildblog.de/ - so ganz allgemein.



Du machst uns Mut


----------

